# Wathosen für Kinder - ab Größe 32 lieferbar



## rainwear-shop.com (2. Februar 2008)

Seit kurzem führen wir von OCEAN auch die Junior-Wathosen - ab Größe 32.

Hergestellt in der bewährten Profi-Qualität und aboslut identisch mit den Erwachsenen-Modellen gibt es jetzt auch die Kinderwathosen.

Lieferbar in den Größen 32 bis 38. Damit sind auch die Jüngsten perfekt ausgerüstet und stehen Papa in nichts mehr nach.

Wathose _Junior_ € 39,00
Watstiefel _Junior_ € 29,00

Und hier gehts zum Artikel: http://www.rainwear-shop.com/index.php?cat=c102_Wathosen-und-Watstiefel.html


----------

